# Why so much availability at the Maui Schooner



## Polly Metallic (May 8, 2008)

I see SFX has had a LOT of Schooner units suddenly on their sell-off list. I can't think why SFX would have so much of their inventory, why the units weren't confirmed by an exchanger long before hitting the sell-off list, or why that many units would ever be available at such a small resort, since it seems owners would occupy a significant amount of the available units. Perhaps due to the economy and/or air-line problems? 

Per TUG reviews, this is not a glamorous resort like many of the hotel chain timeshares, but it is very clean, attractive, and well-run, as it gets consistently good reviews. I can't figure out why there is so much availability.

In any case, I just confirmed a week in Feb '09, the week before my Maui Lea week, via SFX, after a reasonably short wait. My first choice was/is Oahu as we have never been there, and if I find an Oahu week I will probably switch the exchange to Oahu. I don't know if my chances for a Feb '09 Oahu week are reasonably good, and I didn't want to out-smart myself by giving up the Maui week, holding out for an Oahu week, and ending up with neither. I have seen last minute availability on all the Islands turn up at ALL the exchange companies, so maybe it isn't too big of a gamble to wait. Unfortunately, I am not much of a gambler, and feel much happier with "sure things." Hawaii is too far to go for one week when you live in New York state. 

So, I would appreciate any insights about why all the Schooner weeks are available, and also any opinions on my chances for an Oahu week with SFX.


----------



## Cathyb (May 8, 2008)

My guess is there are few seats left on the planes to get there due to the closing of two airlines and those who normally wait until the last minute can't get those seats so cancelled their week at Maui.

Also the economy (like you stated) -- no money for food and gas -- cancel vacation plans.


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 8, 2008)

My guess would be people are cutting back because of the economy and high airline prices.  Middle class can't afford Hawaii anymore.

If you can squeeze 2-3 more days into your vacation I'd suggest flying to Oahu to see the sites, Pearl Harbor, etc and then on to Maui.

I think you will be quite pleased with the Schooner.  We own 2 weeks there and have never regretted it.  We got back on the 20th.  I certainly wouldn't want to spend a whole week on Oahu.

Sterling


----------



## philemer (May 8, 2008)

Another possibility is that SFX got these weeks from TPI, who manages the Maui Schooner. These two companies do exchange weeks between themselves. 

Phil


----------



## MikeM132 (May 8, 2008)

Kauai Kid said:


> .  Middle class can't afford Hawaii anymore.
> 
> Sterling



some middle class paid for the trip last year before everything went south. We may be eating hot dogs every day, but we'll be in Hawaii.


----------



## nygiants11991 (May 8, 2008)

MikeM132 said:


> some middle class paid for the trip last year before everything went south. We may be eating hot dogs every day, but we'll be in Hawaii.



We're with you Mike.   We will be on the islands in Jan 2009.  I can't wait.  I see you own at the Ocean Club.  We are fairly new owners and own odd years, so we have only been there once.  How long have you owned an what unit?


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 8, 2008)

MikeM132 said:


> some middle class paid for the trip last year before everything went south. We may be eating hot dogs every day, but we'll be in Hawaii.



Tell me about it:  I drive a rusty 19 year old pickup so I can go to Hawaii every year.  I'd rather do that that have a new car and not be able to go to Hawaii.
I've considered going every other year and staying twice as long as a technique to alleviate flying costs.

Sterling


----------



## luana (May 8, 2008)

*SFX?*

We own at the Maui Schooner and I find it very strange that SFX has several Maui Schooner weeks. I called TPI and the person I spoke with just provided me with "how timeshare exchange works." We no longer have a SFX membership because we didn't have a good experience with them so cannot look at their inventory. I did look at TPI inventory and there is nothing showing that I can trade into the Schooner during winter of '09 and nothing I could rent in '09 until May and the price is over $1000 a week! I'll look forward to additional information here!


----------



## Polly Metallic (May 8, 2008)

luana said:


> We own at the Maui Schooner and I find it very strange that SFX has several Maui Schooner weeks. I called TPI and the person I spoke with just provided me with "how timeshare exchange works." We no longer have a SFX membership because we didn't have a good experience with them so cannot look at their inventory. I did look at TPI inventory and there is nothing showing that I can trade into the Schooner during winter of '09 and nothing I could rent in '09 until May and the price is over $1000 a week! I'll look forward to additional information here!



There have been a lot of weeks on the sell-off list lately, but this may not continue in the future. The rental rates I have found on internet websites is less than the $1000/week figure, as I believe I was getting quotes at $125/night. I often check the travel sites to see what "star rating" they assign a hotel or resort, and what the nightly rate is. It's usually a good way of comparing resorts. For instance Maui Lea has a considerably higher nightly rate, but its units appear to be significantly larger and I believe it has more amenities.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (May 8, 2008)

*February on Maui*

February is a good time to be on Maui because it is whale season!  Do treat yourself to a whale watch.  

Actually, there is a lot to see and enjoy on Oahu, but if you do spend a week here, don't just stay in Waikiki or you will miss so much that Oahu has to offer.  Drive up to the North shore, see the Arizona Memorial, go to Punchbowl, the Bishop Museum, hit the windward beaches, go to Mailaekahana on the North shore, visit some of the special gardens like Ho'omaluhia (windward side).....I could go on.  But Waikiki, while it has fun shops and restaurants, is only a very small part of Oahu.


----------



## nygiants11991 (May 8, 2008)

Hawaiibarb said:


> February is a good time to be on Maui because it is whale season!  Do treat yourself to a whale watch.
> 
> Actually, there is a lot to see and enjoy on Oahu, but if you do spend a week here, don't just stay in Waikiki or you will miss so much that Oahu has to offer.  Drive up to the North shore, see the Arizona Memorial, go to Punchbowl, the Bishop Museum, hit the windward beaches, go to Mailaekahana on the North shore, visit some of the special gardens like Ho'omaluhia (windward side).....I could go on.  But Waikiki, while it has fun shops and restaurants, is only a very small part of Oahu.




I would love to hear of places that are a must.  We will be in Waikiki in January  .  We have seen all the Pearl Harbor stuff.  We have hiked Diamond Head once, but plan on doing that again.  Someone told us to go up there to see sunrise.  Is the park open that early?  So please send any and all suggestions.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 8, 2008)

I just went to SFX sell off list and the only thing I see is one Schooner this summer. Nothing past a couple of weeks. And I check the list regularly and never see anything as far out as 2009. I'm just wondering why I'm not seeing these units. I thought trade power was not an issue with the sell off list.
Liz


----------



## Polly Metallic (May 9, 2008)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I just went to SFX sell off list and the only thing I see is one Schooner this summer. Nothing past a couple of weeks. And I check the list regularly and never see anything as far out as 2009. I'm just wondering why I'm not seeing these units. I thought trade power was not an issue with the sell off list.
> Liz



There were originally two units on the most recent sell off list: 

Maui Schooner Resort Hawaii / Maui 6/20/2008 6/27/2008 2 BR 6 $699.00 $799.00 

Maui Schooner Resort Hawaii / Maui 6/27/2008 7/4/2008 2 BR 6 $799.00 $899.00 

A previous list had several, and that's what really got my attention: 

Maui Schooner Resort Hawaii / Maui 4/25/2008 5/2/2008 2 BR 6 $499.00 $599.00 



Maui Schooner Resort Hawaii / Maui 4/26/2008 5/3/2008 1 BR 4 $499.00 $599.00 



Maui Schooner Resort Hawaii / Maui 4/26/2008 5/3/2008 1 BR 4 $499.00 $599.00 



Maui Schooner Resort Hawaii / Maui 5/2/2008 5/9/2008 1 BR 4 $599.00 $699.00 

Maui Schooner Resort Hawaii / Maui 5/2/2008 5/9/2008 2 BR 6 $799.00 $899.00 



Maui Schooner Resort Hawaii / Maui 5/3/2008 5/10/2008 1 BR 4 $499.00 $599.00 



Maui Schooner Resort Hawaii / Maui 5/3/2008 5/10/2008 2 BR 6 $799.00 $899.00 



Maui Schooner Resort Hawaii / Maui 5/4/2008 5/11/2008 2 BR 6 $799.00 $899.00 



Maui Schooner Resort Hawaii / Maui 5/9/2008 5/16/2008 1 BR 4 $699.00 $799.00 



Maui Schooner Resort Hawaii / Maui 5/9/2008 5/16/2008 2 BR 6 $799.00 $899.00 



Maui Schooner Resort Hawaii / Maui 5/9/2008 5/16/2008 2 BR 6 $799.00 $899.00 



Maui Schooner Resort Hawaii / Maui 5/10/2008 5/17/2008 2 BR 6 $799.00 $899.00 



Maui Schooner Resort Hawaii / Maui 5/11/2008 5/18/2008 1 BR 4 $699.00 $799.00 



Maui Schooner Resort Hawaii / Maui 5/11/2008 5/18/2008 1 BR 4 $699.00 $799.00


----------



## falmouth3 (May 9, 2008)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I just went to SFX sell off list and the only thing I see is one Schooner this summer. Nothing past a couple of weeks. And I check the list regularly and never see anything as far out as 2009. I'm just wondering why I'm not seeing these units. I thought trade power was not an issue with the sell off list.
> Liz



The sell off list are units that have no requests in for them.  I would consider that list to be similar to "Last Call" on RCI.  I wouldn't expect to see any 2009 units on the list until late 2008.  

I did wonder why they had so many earlier this year, though.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 9, 2008)

I guess I didn't notice the offerings in May, as I'm still teaching, so there aren't any possibilities for me at that time. Thanks,
Liz


----------



## luana (May 12, 2008)

*TPI gives our weeks to SFX Exchange!!!*

When I read about this situation of SFX showing up with Maui Schooner weeks, I inquired at Trading Places Int'l. I'm not happy about this and plan to contact our board of directors! We had a very negative experience with SFX and will never do business with them again! I have done business with TPI in the past because they always have great Hawaii inventory and now they are giving weeks away that were never offered to other owners. This is what I learned:

Thank you for sending me the TUG info. TPI has had a good number of owners doing last minute deposits due to the airline issues as have other timeshare resorts. In order to maximize the usage of the unexpected influx of banked weeks, TPI has given SFX some of those weeks to open up exchanges to more inventory in areas not serviced by TPI and thereby expanding the exchange capability of the MSR owners and others.
Thanks
Ann
Ann Baran
Senior Director of Resort Operations
Trading Places International
PH: (949) 448-5150  FAX: (949) 448-5142
www.tradingplaces.com  annb@tradingplaces


----------



## CatLovers (May 12, 2008)

luana said:


> TPI has had a good number of owners doing last minute deposits due to the airline issues as have other timeshare resorts. In order to maximize the usage of the unexpected influx of banked weeks, TPI has given SFX some of those weeks to open up exchanges to more inventory in areas not serviced by TPI and thereby expanding the exchange capability of the MSR owners and others.



I don't know enough about your situation (or the exchange companies) to comment on either company, but it seems to me that if owners choose to deposit their weeks with TPI in exchange for other weeks in the future, then as long as TPI fulfills their responsibility to the owners and gets them weeks in the future, then they are free to do what they can in order to minimize inventory going unused.  I am pretty sure that TPI only went to an external venue because they didn't have enough people in their system wanting these weeks.  I don't believe that this is a situation where exchangers are waiting, and TPI is renting them out (unlike another large exchange company that is oft discussed on this Board  ).

Despite the fact that you don't like SFX, I don't think your BOD can mandate what owners choose to do with their weeks.  I know that if I was an owner, I'm be mighty cheesed off if my BOD told me how to use my week.  And if I give my week to TPI and they fulfill their agreement with me (i.e. a trade in the future), then TPI is free to do what they wish with the week I give them.


----------



## aliikai2 (May 12, 2008)

*All Exchange companies trade/swap/ sell/ rent excess inventories*

TPI did what is best for them and the Maui Schooner owners that deposited their weeks due to the inability to get to Maui with the failure of Aloha and ATA airlines.
The alternative was to tell late depositors that they were out of luck.  

I understand you dislike SFX, but the fact that you had a bad experience with a trade company doesn't mean that nobody else can do business with them. 

Each of the companies, RCI, TPI, HTSE,DAE, II, etc all swap or rent product to each other. Some companies like HTSE and TPI get more Hawaiian weeks than they get requests for, while say SFX needs these and will give up San Francisco weeks, or Palm Desert, or Grand Mayan, etc.

fwiw, 

Greg



luana said:


> When I read about this situation of SFX showing up with Maui Schooner weeks, I inquired at Trading Places Int'l. I'm not happy about this and plan to contact our board of directors! We had a very negative experience with SFX and will never do business with them again! I have done business with TPI in the past because they always have great Hawaii inventory and now they are giving weeks away that were never offered to other owners. This is what I learned:
> 
> Thank you for sending me the TUG info. TPI has had a good number of owners doing last minute deposits due to the airline issues as have other timeshare resorts. In order to maximize the usage of the unexpected influx of banked weeks, TPI has given SFX some of those weeks to open up exchanges to more inventory in areas not serviced by TPI and thereby expanding the exchange capability of the MSR owners and others.
> Thanks
> ...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 12, 2008)

luana said:


> When I read about this situation of SFX showing up with Maui Schooner weeks, I inquired at Trading Places Int'l. I'm not happy about this and plan to contact our board of directors! We had a very negative experience with SFX and will never do business with them again! I have done business with TPI in the past because they always have great Hawaii inventory and now they are giving weeks away that were never offered to other owners. This is what I learned:
> 
> Thank you for sending me the TUG info. TPI has had a good number of owners doing last minute deposits due to the airline issues as have other timeshare resorts. In order to maximize the usage of the unexpected influx of banked weeks, TPI has given SFX some of those weeks to open up exchanges to more inventory in areas not serviced by TPI and thereby expanding the exchange capability of the MSR owners and others.
> Thanks
> ...



I'm really not clear what has you upset, what you think your Board of Directors could/should do, or why your Board should care at all if TPI swaps weeks with SFX.


----------



## luana (May 13, 2008)

*Maui Schooner winter weeks*

Maybe it is just a chance deal that TPI gave SFX of group of May 2008 weeks and a SFX member deposited a February 2009 week at about the same time. I do know that I was looking on the TPI website for a January/February/March 2009 week and there was nothing available. And then I see a post that SFX has those times, not TPI!


----------



## aliikai2 (May 13, 2008)

*SFX actively seeks deposits from good resorts*

by offering their 3 for 1 and 2 for 1 program of bonus weeks.

_A much better value than the instant exchange certificate that TPI gives out for early deposits._

SFX gets lots of great weeks from great resorts with their active promotions, and seeing a single posting for a single week at the Maui Schooner for a 2009 week seems very normal. 

fwiw, 

Greg 




luana said:


> Maybe it is just a chance deal that TPI gave SFX of group of May 2008 weeks and a SFX member deposited a February 2009 week at about the same time. I do know that I was looking on the TPI website for a January/February/March 2009 week and there was nothing available. And then I see a post that SFX has those times, not TPI!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 14, 2008)

Well, SFX just came through for me. I had put in a request for Maui for June of 09 and didn't expect anything soon, but got a one bedroom exchange today. I'm very excited. We've been to Hawaii, Kauai, and Oahu, but not to Maui. We still have points from Shell Explorer, so as soon as we can, I will try to book Paniolo Green on the far side of the Maui trip and see if we can do AEX points to Hawaiian Air. I do love Hawaii so!
Liz


----------



## Cathyb (May 14, 2008)

Liz:  Paniole --isn't that on Big Island?


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 14, 2008)

Yes it is, so we would do a week on each island, if that works out.
Liz


----------

